# [2018] One night in ......



## joestein (Jul 12, 2018)

Are you ever allowed to book single nights?


----------



## bendadin (Jul 12, 2018)

14 days out. HK will kill you if you aren't VIP.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 12, 2018)

_Bangkok?_


----------



## spackler (Jul 12, 2018)

bendadin said:


> 14 days out. HK will kill you if you aren't VIP.



It hurts a lot less than the initial purchase price to become VIP, though.


----------



## joestein (Jul 12, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> _Bangkok?_




Atlantic City actually... I have tickets to Cindy Lauper/Rod Stewart on 8/4.  I want to stay over, but most of the hotels are $400 - $500 for the night.     Even the crappy motels are $300+


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2018)

I live 60 miles away ... go down the AC Expressway towards Philadelphia (Deptford area) off RT 55. Or Washington Twp area. Stay away from the beach/shore.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 12, 2018)

joestein said:


> Atlantic City actually... I have tickets to Cindy Lauper/Rod Stewart on 8/4.  I want to stay over, but most of the hotels are $400 - $500 for the night.     Even the crappy motels are $300+



Unfortunately, the resort maybe sold out by the 14 day mark. You could try booking three nights (or two if you can) and not staying the whole time. I know it sounds like a waste of points but you’ll be able to book it before it fills up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2018)

Remember to checkin on the first day of the reservation ... DO NOT SAY you will be arriving late. Wyndham WIIL cancel the reservation ... weekends in the summer beach block .... HIGH DEMAND.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 12, 2018)

Book at Sat and Sun night.  That way you will only get dinged slightly as Sunday is less points.  If you book a Friday and Sat night it will be more and you will have to be out too early on Sunday (at 10 am).  Having Sunday booked too will give you lazy morning and afternoon before you have to leave.  

I book it this way often if I really only want a Saturday night.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 12, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> _Bangkok?_



Was reading this and laughing so my husband asked what I was laughing about as he knows I'm on TUG right now. I, like OP, come to TUG for the information but really enjoy the humor. Thanks!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 12, 2018)

joestein said:


> Atlantic City actually... I have tickets to Cindy Lauper/Rod Stewart on 8/4.  I want to stay over, but most of the hotels are $400 - $500 for the night.     Even the crappy motels are $300+



Pretty much interchangeable these days....  

Hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Was reading this and laughing so my husband asked what I was laughing about as he knows I'm on TUG right now. I, like OP, come to TUG for the information but really enjoy the humor. Thanks!


You're welcome Jan - glad I gave you a smile today!  And thanks to you for all of your assistance and input to the questions I've asked since I found my way here.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 12, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> You're welcome Jan - glad I gave you a smile today!  And thanks to you for all of your assistance and input to the questions I've asked since I found my way here.



I wondered how many people are too old or too young to get this one. That kind of makes it funnier. Hey, OP, if you don't get it "One Night in Bangkok " is a song from 1984 by Murray Head


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jul 12, 2018)

We have done this for concerts many times. Usually a Saturday show. We did Sat and Sun since  Sunday is cheaper and we could sleep in after the late night.


----------



## Hoosier64 (Jul 12, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> Remember to checkin on the first day of the reservation ... DO NOT SAY you will be arriving late. Wyndham WIIL cancel the reservation ... weekends in the summer beach block .... HIGH DEMAND.



I have a reservation for next week and I cannot check in the first day.  Member services told me to just call the resort.  I will be highly upset if I drive there and my reservation is cancelled.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 12, 2018)

Hoosier64 said:


> I have a reservation for next week and I cannot check in the first day.  Member services told me to just call the resort.  I will be highly upset if I drive there and my reservation is cancelled.



You will be fine as long as you call the resort and make sure they note on your reservation that you called.. You could also get an email address for the resort/resort manager and send an email saying that you won't be arriving the first day of your reservation. I've just called but now that I am writing this can see how having that email as back up wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Hoosier64 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> You will be fine as long as you call the resort and make sure they note on your reservation that you called.. You could also get an email address for the resort/resort manager and send an email saying that you won't be arriving the first day of your reservation. I've just called but now that I am writing this can see how having that email as back up wouldn't be a bad idea.



I called right after reading you post and they made a note on my reservation.  I will follow up with and email just in case.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 12, 2018)

Hoosier64 said:


> I called right after reading you post and they made a note on my reservation.  I will follow up with and email just in case.



I would call again on the day of check in just to verify that it is still noted on your reservation. It only takes a couple of minutes to make that second phone call and I'm one of those people who will make the extra effort to make sure there are no hiccups when it comes to our travel plans.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jan, 

I must say I've done this to myself.....guess what song has been in my head all day......

_...It's the ultimate test of cerebral fitness....._


----------



## fer829 (Jul 13, 2018)

bendadin said:


> 14 days out. HK will kill you if you aren't VIP.





bbodb1 said:


> _Bangkok?_





Jan M. said:


> I wondered how many people are too old or too young to get this one. That kind of makes it funnier. Hey, OP, if you don't get it "One Night in Bangkok " is a song from 1984 by Murray Head


I guess that I am really in the "too old" category--I thought that bbodb1 was geographically challenged with a joke and was thinking that Bangkok was part of Hong Kong (HK). Well played to the two of you!!!
Gene


----------



## joestein (Jul 13, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I wondered how many people are too old or too young to get this one. That kind of makes it funnier. Hey, OP, if you don't get it "One Night in Bangkok " is a song from 1984 by Murray Head


I only wish I was young enough to not get it.


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 13, 2018)

You gotta love this website.  Talk about ranging from the sublime to the ridiculous.... I too have that crazy song running through my head, and the inane video.


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 15, 2018)

According to the availability calendar, there is a single night available for 8/4.  Booking it at 14 day mark might work.  Best strategy is stay up late night of Friday July 20.  Once midnight 7/21 hits, try to book the one night.  

Let us know if it works.


----------



## joestein (Aug 7, 2018)

Just an update.....

So, we tried to book for 8/4 as soon as the 14 day window opened.  There were no rooms to book.  I continued to check occasionally, but no luck.

However,  right before we were about to leave Saturday afternoon to drive to AC, I checked the website and a unit opened up for the evening.  We were pretty lucky, otherwise, we would have had to drive home after the concert.  We were not going to spend $400-$500 for the night.

The Wyndham Skyline was nice.  The only problem was the coating on the tub was peeling off.  A lot of security in the resort.  3 security guards in the small lobby during the afternoon.  I think 5 in the evening.

The concert was great by the way.

Joe


----------



## wjappraise (Aug 7, 2018)

joestein said:


> Just an update.....
> 
> So, we tried to book for 8/4 as soon as the 14 day window opened.  There were no rooms to book.  I continued to check occasionally, but no luck.
> 
> ...



Awesome.  How many points did it cost?


----------



## skotrla (Aug 7, 2018)

bendadin said:


> 14 days out. HK will kill you if you aren't VIP.


HK will kill you if your average stay is below the number of credits for a stay in your unit size - if you typically make larger reservations, then it is possible to have credits left, for the occasional short reservation.

-Scott


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 7, 2018)

skotrla said:


> HK will kill you if your average stay is below the number of credits for a stay in your unit size - if you typically make larger reservations, then it is possible to have credits left, for the occasional short reservation.
> 
> -Scott



Yep. We did one night at Bonnet Creek prior to our SSR exchange in May, and we had plenty of HK available to do it because our other stays this year were 5-7 days long. But only a VIP could make it a regular practice.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 7, 2018)

skotrla said:


> HK will kill you if your average stay is below the number of credits for a stay in your unit size - if you typically make larger reservations, then it is possible to have credits left, for the occasional short reservation.
> 
> -Scott



Maybe, maybe not. 

I have 2 units for one night and 1 unit for 2 nights at another resort. My HK would be 371. That is a lot of HK to burn.


----------



## wjappraise (Aug 7, 2018)

skotrla said:


> HK will kill you if your average stay is below the number of credits for a stay in your unit size - if you typically make larger reservations, then it is possible to have credits left, for the occasional short reservation.
> 
> -Scott



But if OP was looking at $500 a night for a hotel, even high HK fees would be far less than that.  I guess it is all in the perspective.

Wes


----------



## joestein (Aug 7, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Awesome.  How many points did it cost?




32K points and 63K HKP.

I rarely make short reservations, so I had plenty of HKP.


----------



## joestein (Aug 7, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> But if OP was looking at $500 a night for a hotel, even high HK fees would be far less than that.  I guess it is all in the perspective.
> 
> Wes


Agreed, but I would have just driven home instead.


----------



## skotrla (Aug 7, 2018)

joestein said:


> 32K points and 63K HKP.
> 
> I rarely make short reservations, so I had plenty of HKP.



Yep - all it takes is a second reservation for 94K to keep you at the average of 63K for that unit size.

-Scott


----------



## skotrla (Aug 7, 2018)

bendadin said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> I have 2 units for one night and 1 unit for 2 nights at another resort. My HK would be 371. That is a lot of HK to burn.



3 short reservations will certainly bring your average down, but the size of the impact will be determined by the the number and size of your other reservations.  Certainly if you own 200K points and make 200K points in reservations that require 371K of HK credits, you'll be spending a lot on HK.  If you own 1M points, spending 371K in HK credits on 200K in reservations is more likely to be absorbed. 

-Scott


----------



## BibbityBoppity (Aug 7, 2018)

joestein said:


> Are you ever allowed to book single nights?



I booked a single night for Bonnet Creek tomorrow and in the last I’ve booked single nights at Canterbury and Tahoe. It depends on the individual resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joestein (Aug 9, 2018)

joestein said:


> Agreed, but I would have just driven home instead.



Well,  a one and half hour drive at home at 11pm, after a long day is not my preference.


----------



## Baby Jane (Aug 10, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Unfortunately, the resort maybe sold out by the 14 day mark. You could try booking three nights (or two if you can) and not staying the whole time. I know it sounds like a waste of points but you’ll be able to book it before it fills up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is where WR comes in handy. We use ours for special events when hotels are over the top.


----------



## philemer (Dec 29, 2021)

System won't let me book a 1 night stay for early Jan. (1/7 or 1/8) in Hawaii.
Anyone know why? I get a message saying *2 night minimum*.


----------



## r4rab (Dec 29, 2021)

philemer said:


> System won't let me book a 1 night stay for early Jan. (1/7 or 1/8) in Hawaii.
> Anyone know why? I get a message saying *2 night minimum*.



1-night stays have not been allowed for a while; couple of years, I think.


----------



## silentg (Dec 29, 2021)

This post is 3 years old. How did OP enjoy the concert? How was your one night stay? Never heard what happened?


----------



## philemer (Dec 29, 2021)

r4rab said:


> 1-night stays have not been allowed for a while; couple of years, I think.



Thanks. Too bad.


----------

